# A Mega Cubing Document



## cuberswoop (May 8, 2022)

So I know I've mentioned this a few times (and it's in my signature) but I wanted my doc to have its own thread, so here it is.


I have currently added links to algorithms for (almost) all WCA puzzles, and a few non-WCA as well. I am currently working on a store page, with discounts and how much you should trust them. If you have any requests or questions, you can leave them in this thread.


----------

